# Estepona



## JeniO (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello all, 
I have just joined.
My husband, myself and two dogs are planning early retirement to Estaponia early next year, if not before.
I would really appreciate any advice, especially where NOT to live. We really don't want to be in an area where the young British go and drink far too much.
Pros & cons of living in a gated community? 
Health service & if it's worth taking out private medical care?
I have so many questions but if anyone could help with the above, it will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Jeni


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JeniO said:


> Hello all,
> I have just joined.
> My husband, myself and two dogs are planning early retirement to Estaponia early next year, if not before.
> I would really appreciate any advice, especially where NOT to live. We really don't want to be in an area where the young British go and drink far too much.
> ...


:welcome:

I'm guessing you mean Estepona? We have some members in that area so I'm sure they'll post some comments

I don't live anywhere near there, but I have lived in gated communities, & there are good & bad. One I lived on was almost exclusively holiday lets - so was like a morgue in winter & dreadful in summer - but another was pretty much all residents & that was great 

for healthcare info - have a read of this Healthcare in Spain


----------



## JeniO (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks, yep I'm dyslexic so spelling is awful lol. Just trying to navigate around this site &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Estepona is a proper city with a life of its own, so it doesn't close down out of season. I went there on holiday last year and would love to live there if I ever have to move to a city. I don't think you'll have a problem with "young Brits who like to drink too much", they tend to go further along the coast to places like Fuengirola where there is more of a club scene. Judging by the customers at the wonderful Sunday market in the marina, there are plenty of retired Brits in the area.

If you retire early you will have to have private health insurance until one of you is eligible a UK state pension. The healthcare facilities there, private and public, are pretty good from what I've heard (one of the reasons I might move there one day!)


----------



## JeniO (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you,
I have been looking at the info on private health insurance & paying into the Spanish system too. Estapona looks good for us to, easy access to all we need. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Estepona itself is a town, a very pretty town, with very many long-established local families who over generations have intermarried and formed a stable close knit community. It sometimes seems that everyone is somehow connected to everyone else.
It has many communities around the actual town where most of the immigrants live. There are over thirty different nationalities in these newer communities, some of which are very attractive.
The old town of Estepona is beautiful...the Ayto now describe it as 'the garden of Andalucia'. It has a new theatre and a lively cultural scene. It's quiet, as Alca says, no drunken yobs. 
Unless you want to live in the town centre, you will most likely end up in a community, gated or open. The port area to the west is popular with British immigrants.
Health care provided by the Junta de Andalucia is first class. 
Surprisingly for a town with many foreign residents, not that many locals speak English. That may change though as this year there has been a huge increase in the number of visitors from Northern Europe, especially from France.
It's a lovely place, it's where most of our friends are and where we usually go to socialize. We intend to move there in three years or so.
The only downside is the employment situation, much higher than the national average. Work is mainly connected with the hospitality trade and is seasonal.


----------



## JeniO (Aug 23, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> Estepona itself is a town, a very pretty town, with very many long-established local families who over generations have intermarried and formed a stable close knit community. It sometimes seems that everyone is somehow connected to everyone else.
> It has many communities around the actual town where most of the immigrants live. There are over thirty different nationalities in these newer communities, some of which are very attractive.
> The old town of Estepona is beautiful...the Ayto now describe it as 'the garden of Andalucia'. It has a new theatre and a lively cultural scene. It's quiet, as Alca says, no drunken yobs.
> Unless you want to live in the town centre, you will most likely end up in a community, gated or open. The port area to the west is popular with British immigrants.
> ...


Thanks for the discripton, we are fortunate enough to be retiring early so no need for work. I want to learn Spanish and interact with Spanards. We are going to look further afield to, all around Mallega. Probably going to rent for a few months before buying our forever home xx


----------



## bobwif (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Jenio
Just wondered if you made the move to Estepona as we are also thinking of this area.


----------

